# Cellulose vs foam?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What is the construction of the home?

Open cell foam and cellulose will have similar R-Values but the foam will be a true air barrier and installation is less technical to have it done correctly.

Have you selected a brand of cellulose? I hope you are using borate stabilized only in that case.

The added money you will be saving in foam should be applied to the exterior wall insulation detailing (i.e. rigid foam to the outside wall for a thermal break).

Where is the home located, construction type, wall depth, etc?


----------



## Hendo (Jun 16, 2011)

I am building the home myself. It is a 60 x 40 house with a 40 x 40 attached garage. The walls are 2 x 4.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What are the exterior walls going to be?

Where is the home located?


----------



## Hendo (Jun 16, 2011)

The home is located in southern Illinois along I-70. The walls are 2x4. The wet cellulose I got a quote for is forest-wool insulation. It's about $5500 and the foam is about $8500. Including the attic with dry cellulose on both estimates.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Make sure it is borate only cellulose.

What is the exterior construction (i.e. siding, stucco, brick, etc.)?


----------



## Hendo (Jun 16, 2011)

It will have vinyl siding and a metal roof.

Sent from my iPhone using DIY Forum


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Exterior foam is your friend in this case.

You could also turned the attic into conditioned space if you so desire by putting enough rigid foam to the outside layer as well.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Hendo: Curious. That is a fairly large house, esp w/ the garage (I assume heated?) and Illinois can be cool, or hot (your location?). Have you considered a slightly thicker wall (double stud 2x4) and dense packed cellulose(dry)? Cellulose is more environmentally friendly than foams, and you can diy the dense packed.


----------

